# Available for work in Indiana!



## oldschool (Nov 23, 2004)

2004 DODGE RAM 2500 " Yeah, It's Got A Hemi" :yow!: 8' Western Plow!
Have 5 yrs. experience. Insured and licensed! Looking for Sub work in South Burbs IL, or N.W. Indiana! Ask for Fred 708-351-6439


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I am in also. Would be more than happy to help. Lots of man power, 7.5 foot plow, and a arsenal  of snow blowers / shovels.

Call (630) 750 -2333 24/7 

I can get you all the trucks you need (I know some people, that know some people), All I need is the call.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

*me three*

count me in also since you guys are going to be getting another foot on weds night going in to thursday call me 24/7 708 670 8504 2 way 111*214111*1 f250 with 9 foot boss and will haul ass let me know if you guys need help :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

IF you need help I have a 96 F250 7.5 Western with a 1,200lbs Western Salter. 847-875-9662 or the 2 way 111*31*20480

Thanks 
Pat


----------



## ExplorerPlow (Dec 12, 2004)

I would have to say that im available to if need, Love to put that 7.5 Snoway to work. Let me know

847-627-9108
Chris


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm also available, I have three trucks. I'm from the chicago area. 630-768-4172, 109*155892*1 24/7


----------

